# Britannia



## -Oy- (Dec 8, 2018)

BR Standard 7 Class No70000 Britannia at Warrington Bank Quay this afternoon. I stood in the rain and gloom waiting for this, fully expecting to make the most of a flat dull shot. Then as she came into the station the Sun dropped below the cloud just above the horizon and BOOM - LIGHT!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 8, 2018)

Gorgeous engine.  Someone (likely "ones") clearly spends a lot of time cleaning and polishing it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2018)

Absolutely Stunning!!!!


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks both


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 9, 2018)

Here's a mono...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------

